# Alt Model from Canada =)



## dollparts (Oct 9, 2007)

I am new here, but have been viewing this site for ages!!!!! 
I love makeup, and LOVE red lipstick.. anything red goes for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I do some alternative modelling, and I am also a photographer... 
I look forward to meeting and speaking with all of you through my posts, and thanks for welcoming me


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Janice (Oct 9, 2007)

to the community! Happy to have you with us, I hope you'll share some FOTD's with us.


----------



## dollparts (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you hunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxo!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 9, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!!!*~*


----------



## dollparts (Oct 10, 2007)

thank you ever so much =) you gals are sooooo wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## dollparts (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a question maybe someone could answer: I read that you guys swap and stuff here... how do I go about finding this section? (I am still a little confused while I am surfing around)
thanks!!!
xxxo


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't this place great? I lurked around for awhile too before I finally joined. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollparts* 

 
_I have a question maybe someone could answer: I read that you guys swap and stuff here... how do I go about finding this section? (I am still a little confused while I am surfing around)
thanks!!!
xxxo_

 
welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to find the swaps section just click on forums and scroll down to the end. It should be under Clearance Bin , its called for sale and swap.


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 12, 2007)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollparts* 

 
_I have a question maybe someone could answer: I read that you guys swap and stuff here... how do I go about finding this section? (I am still a little confused while I am surfing around)
thanks!!!
xxxo_

 
This thread will be helpful in answering your Q


----------



## jayme (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome!
I am also a model but I am based in the fashion industry!


----------

